# best plants



## thebat (Jul 1, 2006)

what type of plants are easy to keep but wont be crushed by red bellies


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it is up to you.. No telling what they will like to thrash until you try.

Some don't bother plants at all


----------



## thebat (Jul 1, 2006)

there are some something called like nebeus or something


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

go for the amazon swords.....
They look cool....they grow big...and they're the only plants that arent floating in my tank every morning because my p's went spastic the night before


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

What the hell, everyone has such great success growing amazon swords except me! Riz got 3 that are about as tall as Shaq, and I cant seem to get new leaves, with 3.13wpg, dosing ferts everyday!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> What the hell, everyone has such great success growing amazon swords except me! Riz got 3 that are about as tall as Shaq, and I cant seem to get new leaves, with 3.13wpg, dosing ferts everyday!


lol...ill trade you...its the only thing in my tank not looking sick 
You can also have the brown algae farm that im growing as well


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL, Ill look into it Flashover!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> LOL, Ill look into it Flashover!


swords are slow growers


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im a fan of the swords as well ... i have 2 of them in my tank and thinking of getting more


----------



## drizzit (Nov 1, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> What the hell, everyone has such great success growing amazon swords except me! Riz got 3 that are about as tall as Shaq, and I cant seem to get new leaves, with 3.13wpg, dosing ferts everyday!


Don't feel bad, I have the same problem.


----------



## thebat (Jul 1, 2006)

aight im gunna get some huge swords and hope for the best. other than swords are there anymore?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have tall grass looking plants with my swords and i think it looks good.


----------

